

CryptoShark: self-optimizing code tracer based on dynamic recompilation - oleavr
https://github.com/frida/cryptoshark

======
mmastrac
The description of this application from the submission and linked Github page
isn't entirely clear. From watching the screencast, it appears to watch and
trace a project, showing you in real-time what functions have been called,
allowing you to study them by carefully injecting logging and (potentially?)
other side-effecty code.

~~~
oleavr
Thanks, that's spot on! I just updated it. Hope you don't mind that I based it
on your excellent and to-the-point description. :)

~~~
mmastrac
No problem. Glad to help.

------
ahmetc
Does it support symbol files?

~~~
oleavr
There's internal support for them in Frida, but it's not currently exposed to
the public API (which CryptoShark uses). The main focus has been on
proprietary apps so far, but it would definitely be a very welcome feature for
a future version.

